# TASCAM DR05 - OK to use with Canon 60D?



## omar (Jun 4, 2013)

TASCAM DR05 - is it any good to use with my Canon 60D to shoot video?

OK... I know that the professional choice is to get the Zoom H4N
I don't want to push my budget that far for the moment

*Question*: Would the Tascam do the same job as a directional mic?
(Apologies in advance if that's a dumb question)

*Question*: Can I add a windguard (I think thats what they're called) to the Tascam?

I've seen a video where they setup the 60D with a Zoom H4N
The guy has an output that feeds into the 60D - so they get 2 sound recordings (just in case)
*Question*: Can I do the same with the Tascam?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 5, 2013)

omar said:


> TASCAM DR05 - is it any good to use with my Canon 60D to shoot video?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


----------



## omar (Jun 5, 2013)

@paul13walnut5 thanks for the awesome reply
that unit looks awesome
i think i'm going to save up my pennies and buy the unit in future and not buy anything else

my plan would be just to use a wired lapel mic for sound
*good or bad idea*?

thanks


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 5, 2013)

omar said:


> @paul13walnut5 thanks for the awesome reply
> 
> 
> my plan would be just to use a wired lapel mic for sound
> ...



Bad idea. How are you going to monitor audio? What a close perspective lapel mic and our ears behind the camera hear are totally different. One of the most important things about recording good audio is good monitoring. 

Low budget interim idea...  http://www.rycote.com/products/micro_windjammers/ 

I use these on my DSLRs for general pick up. Work pretty well. Rycote is a trusted supplier and wouldn't put their name to crap.

Get these, then get saving. Some of the cheap mini-jack lavalier mics are actually capable of reasonable sound, just the unbalanced cable and consumer connections are prone to interference and bad contacts causing buzz etc. You shouldn't plug anything into the camera without being able to monitor it.


----------



## omar (Jun 5, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Bad idea. How are you going to monitor audio? What a close perspective lapel mic and our ears behind the camera hear are totally different. One of the most important things about recording good audio is good monitoring.
> 
> Low budget interim idea...  http://www.rycote.com/products/micro_windjammers/
> 
> ...


ok... there goes that plan
i realise now that my idea is a real bad one
from past experience i know that the lapel mic could be having a rubbing fight with the clothes or something
which wouldn't be monitored

but... what if i recorded the audio and then played the audio back to check?
EDIT: i just checked my 60D - i can't spot a headphone socket - assume there isn't one therefore?

any idea where i can buy the windjammers in the uk?
i found one ebay seller selling for £9.99 a pack

recording without these windjammers and recording with - is there a *massive* difference in audio quality??

thanks


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 5, 2013)

In my opinion, the cheapest solution to get a decent audio would be to put a video microphone (like the Rode Videomic or similar) on a boom pole and plug it directly into the camera using a good shielded cable. This way, with around 200 $ (mic+windshield+cable+pole) you're ready to go.
Obviously, if you don't have a headphone socket, you'll have to listen back to every take... to me, that's not a good idea at all, but if you can't effort an external recorder and a mic, I can't see any other option.
What about renting the equipment?

I know people who are using the Zoom H4n or even the Tascam directly on the boom pole, but those mics are very sensitive to wind (even indoor, you just have to move the pole a little faster to saturate the audio) and they are the opposite of directional. They can sound much better than the in-camera microphone because you can put 'em very close to the subject, but they're not the right tool.


----------



## omar (Jun 5, 2013)

@luciolepri thanks for the advice, much appreciated

i'll have to consider what to do
i think i'm looking to invest £400 - £500 to get a decent setup


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 5, 2013)

For 500 £, on eBay, you can buy a Zoom H4n, a Rode NTG-2 mic with a windshield and a shockmount, a decent boompole and a pair of good cables. This way, you'd only miss a good isolating headphone, but if you find something like a used Sennheiser HD280 Pro, you can probably get it all within your budget. That would be a very good audio set. If you can afford it, I would definitely go for it.
Consider also to buy, for outdoor shootings, a blimp windshield with a "dead cat", sometimes they're indispensable. Search for a cheap one (for exemple: http://www.ebay.it/itm/New-40-cm-Blimp-Windshield-with-Furcover-for-microphones-upto-12-30cm-Long-/190839080880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c6ee547b0&_uhb=1) the branded ones are very expensive. They always include a shockmount, so if you're gonna buy it you can save the money for the separated shockmount.


----------

